# post up OLD SKOOL low rider bikes



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

same as above wondering if anyone has old skool pics of lowrider bikes from back in the day. found these in a topic, my scanner is broke or i would scan my old lrm.




















post ur pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

i always liked the old-school style...  
the orange bike is badd ass


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 10:21 PM~19885743
> *i always liked the old-school style...
> the orange bike is badd ass
> *


yeah same here i always thought they looked good, simple but nice.

i plan on building another 1 for my son, this time a old skool early 80's style.steering wheel only


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

back in the days...real schwinn frame raked! steering wheel only .......


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19887279
> *yeah same here i always thought they looked good, simple but nice.
> 
> i plan on building another 1 for my son, this time a old skool early 80's style.steering wheel only
> *


I remember that in the early 80's steering wheel only.. I was very small.. But I remember. I did that to my bike in the early 90's. But it was a pain in the ass the ride..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 20 2011, 09:45 AM~19915364
> *I remember that in the early 80's steering wheel only.. I was very small.. But I  remember. I did that  to my bike in the early 90's. But it was a  pain in the ass the ride..*


hellyeah dat shits a bitch to ride...
specially after a 40oz...after a couple of seconds i ate shit...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2011, 12:01 PM~19884731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 20 2011, 09:45 AM~19915364
> *I remember that in the early 80's steering wheel only.. I was very small.. But I  remember. I did that  to my bike in the early 90's. But it was a  pain in the ass the ride..
> *


hell yea old school! and we used to paint under the fenders white!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 20 2011, 03:26 PM~19917284
> *hellyeah dat shits a bitch to ride...
> specially after a 40oz...after a couple of seconds i ate shit...
> *


LMAO!! I come closes( no 40oz.) &  said fuck this..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563242

this topic has older style bikes... similar styles but not quite as old... definitely when lowrider bikes were still bikes....


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 20 2011, 05:54 PM~19918105
> *
> *


Your hood Gilly  .


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 20 2011, 07:37 PM~19918867
> *hell yea old school! and we used to paint under the fenders white!
> *


Really? White under the fenders? Even if your bike was a different color? I painted under my fender but in the 90's,, but it was the color of my bike. Same with my son''s bike almost 2 years ago.. I remember it was the style in SFV(LA) in the 90's. But that was on cars..


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2011, 08:04 PM~19919105
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563242
> 
> this topic has older style bikes... similar styles but not quite as old... definitely when lowrider bikes were still bikes....
> *


This topic is a lil different. He is asking for bikes from 78-85. Most likely when he was into bikes.. A lot of the bikes in the topic that you are talking about are from 90's & bikes that you will see @ show today.. It's still a good topic.. Back when I was into bikes in the 90's. But I love to go way back... To the roots. WHERE WE REALLY COME FROM.....  . By the mid 90's it was a time when it was a cool thing to do.. Not because there hearts were into it...


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

reminds me of the impala gypsy rose :uh: from back in the day  



>


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: 78mc


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 12:09 AM~19921268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's Mike? Where did you get the picture of the ET Bike? That bike was out for years.. That is from my Hood & a friend of my family.. It was bike of the year. In '92.. Reds made a hydraulics set up for it. It lifted the front & back..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 21 2011, 10:41 AM~19923049
> *What's Mike? Where did you get the picture of the ET Bike? That bike was out for years.. That is from my Hood & a friend of my family.. It was bike of the year. In '92.. Reds made a  hydraulics set up for it. It lifted the front & back..
> *


it was in my dads stuff he use to go to alot of car show back in his days


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 11:22 AM~19923293
> *it was in my dads stuff he use to go to alot of car show back in his days
> *


 :biggrin: keep them coming.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Feb 20 2011, 06:34 AM~19913998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: nice thats what im talkin bout


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 21 2011, 07:09 AM~19921268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i have that in one of my old lrm, but thats a nice pic


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t tkeep the pics commin


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2011, 01:01 PM~19884731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this my homie bike from back in the days may him rest in peace :angel: his parents still have that bike this bike took many awards at lowriders carshows even at the fresno autorama back in late 80s im gathering up ogs bike pics for your topic lets keep this topic on top :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 21 2011, 08:03 PM~19928339
> *this my homie bike from back in the days may him rest in peace :angel: his parents still have that bike this bike took many awards at lowriders carshows even at the fresno autorama back in late 80s  im gathering up ogs bike pics for your topic lets keep this topic on top :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

When bikes still looked like bikes


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 22 2011, 04:03 AM~19928339
> *this my homie bike from back in the days may him rest in peace :angel: his parents still have that bike this bike took many awards at lowriders carshows even at the fresno autorama back in late 80s  im gathering up ogs bike pics for your topic lets keep this topic on top :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 25 2011, 11:12 PM~19963784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know if this show was in cali or texas?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 2 2011, 08:54 PM~20001953
> *do you know if this show was in cali or texas?
> *


this show held in merced calif , :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

MY FIRST BIKE!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

one of my fav. threads :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

bad asssss


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

my favorites


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 3 2011, 03:39 AM~20001775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boy do i love this bike. the roses,steering wheel,velvet seat n sissy bar 
just nice

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic, lovin them old skool bikes,
if it wasnt for these guys building these bikes back then, we wouldnt be where we at today.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for more


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20001862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i remember this bike in LRM WAAAAYYYYYYYYY back in the day!

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 10:10 PM~20003112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


david camero - fresno calif :thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

my old lowrider bike buried in the garage lol been there a long time.....been thinking about digging it out


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Mar 12 2011, 03:40 AM~20073665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet,
hopefully we can see the whole bike someday.

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2011, 01:01 PM~19884731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow i havent seen this picture of my uncles bike in years!
RIP UNCLE EDDIE


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 08:50 PM~20001913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats my all tyme favorite :biggrin:


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


woah! Nice bike, nice girl and nice shot


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

not that old school, but still...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


dope bike


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Damn bro, I don't know how u got that picture of me with my bike, but thanx. Believe it or not I still have it. I was 16 then I'm 33 now.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> Damn bro, I don't know how u got that picture of me with my bike, but thanx. Believe it or not I still have it. I was 16 then I'm 33 now.



RESPECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> RESPECT! :thumbsup:


 Thanx bro, I thought about getting rid of it, but can't so I pasted down to my 11 year old son.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

rodzr said:


>


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Anymore pictures??


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

ss63panic said:


>


Wow thats cool!!!
I met that guy last year at the grease-o-rama ratrod show.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

my first lowrider bike- back in the day


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 509669
> View attachment 509670
> my first lowrider bike- back in the day


Sick I got that issue


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Why the stop publishing lowrider bike mag???????????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 5096
> View attachment 509670
> my first lowrider bike- back in the day


I'm looking to buy this issue if anyone has it complete with the center poster. I use to belong to the Oldies b.c from the San Fernando valley and they did a spread on all the club chapters so if you have one your willing to part hit me up thanks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 509669
> View attachment 509670
> my first lowrider bike- back in the day


:thumbsup:

did you get this from Steven?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> did you get this from Steven?


huh? NO i had that issue since the summer of 99 (i think it was) when it was in the news stands, lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> huh? NO i had that issue since the summer of 99 (i think it was) when it was in the news stands, lol


ohh I've had cover ripped off of this one and picked up a brand new copy from guy named steven on lil


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SAUL said:


> I'm looking to buy this issue if anyone has it complete with the center poster. I use to belong to the Oldies b.c from the San Fernando valley and they did a spread on all the club chapters so if you have one your willing to part hit me up thanks


I think there is one on ebay still. What bike did you have? I was cool with SFV bike club back then..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


 Sweet... :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

My bike back in the day 1993


----------

